# Anyone know anything about Nesaea pedicellata(golden)?



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I got mine on friday, cut about an inch off the bottom of the stem, pulled a few leaves off the bottom and stuck it down in my flourite. I don't have layerite or clay or anything of that sorts, but i have been dosing ferts the same as I have been. the leaves look like hell : holes in them, pale color, and easily broken/removed. the stems look kind of blah, too : not bright pink.

I'm new with the planting stemmed plants without root structure thing, but from what i've read and seen on youtube, it's pretty easy. hopefully this plant was just grown emersed and is undergoing that change...i bought a mess of different plants and this one seems to be the worst right now. hopefully i don't have to rush out and buy some seachem fert to get it healthy until i order whatever nutrient i'm lacking in(probably potassium if anything).


----------

